# Bloody Red Phalaenopsis



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 9, 2021)

One of my novelty phals opened bloody red! I don’t remember it like this but I’m glad I didn’t massacre it while culling my collection! Two spikes with 5 potential blooms to boot. NS 4 cm. 

Very complex novelty with about 40% violacea with red from marie and corningiana, with yellow base from venosa and amboinensis (all contributing 5-10% each). 

Still unregistered cross of (Jungo Smith x Yaphon Sensational).


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2021)

I have a DTPS Rebel Durham HCC/AOS that's a solid dark red and a dependable bloomer, but it doesn't have the
velvet texture of this beauty. I don't buy hybrids often, but I'd make room for this one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2021)

I guess yours is more waxy than velvety?


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2021)

reminds me of a bulbophyllum..a good one!!


----------



## abax (Mar 10, 2021)

I think of it as satiny, but I'll go along with waxy.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2021)

I absilutely love these novelty Phals, but the few I have tried didn't do well in my conditions. I need to try again soon.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

abax said:


> I think of it as satiny, but I'll go along with waxy.


Hehe depends on light and angle of reflection, anything is possible.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Justin said:


> I absilutely love these novelty Phals, but the few I have tried didn't do well in my conditions. I need to try again soon.


Warm nights are best at 16-18C. They can tolerate cooler but sulk and easily rot.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Some updated pics with another flower open:


----------



## sunset (Mar 15, 2021)

Beautiful phal


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow I just love the quality of the flower! Congrats to growing it well.


----------



## h_mossy (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice and healthy looking. I've tried those a few times, but they don't last very long. Yours looks great!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2021)

Search Phal. Gallant Beau George Vasquez on the internet.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2021)

Update:


----------



## sunset (Mar 28, 2021)

very nice one


----------

